# Bệnh Sởi Ở Bé, Không Nên Xem Thường !



## Sim Med (18/9/19)

*Từ những triệu chứng thông thường:*
Sốt cao thường là dấu hiệu đầu tiên của bệnh sởi. Trẻ mắc bệnh sởi sẽ bắt đầu phát sốt sau 10 – 12 ngày nhiễm phải virus sởi, và kéo dài từ 4 – 7 ngày. Trong khoảng thời gian đó, cơ thể trẻ có thể xuất hiện các triệu chứng như:

Chảy nước mũi, ho khan kéo dài, khàn tiếng
Chảy nước mắt, mắt có gỉ, sung nề mí mắt
Nổi những đốm trắng trong miệng (gọi là các hạt Koplik)
Phát ban: Thường bắt đầu tại chân tóc và dần lan ra khắp cơ thể theo thứ tự: ngày 1 xuất hiện ở đầu, mặt, cổ; ngày 2 nổi ở ngực, lưng và cánh tay; ngày 3 nổi bụng, mông, đùi và chân. Khi ban đã lan đến bàn chân là lúc trẻ hết sốt và ban sẽ bắt đầu tan biến dần.





​*Đến những biến chứng nguy hiểm:*
Bệnh sởi tuy lành tính và không gây tử vong, nhưng nó có thể kèm theo những biến chứng nguy hiểm cho người bệnh. Nguyên nhân là do hệ miễn dịch của người bệnh bị suy giảm rất nhanh khi mắc phải bệnh sởi, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn của các bệnh khác dễ dàng xâm nhập hơn.

Những biến chứng thường gặp ở bệnh nhân mắc bệnh sởi là:

Tiêu chảy cấp, nôn mửa
Nhiễm trùng mắt
Nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp (viêm thanh quản và viêm phế quản)
Khó thở
Nhiễm trùng tai, có thể dẫn đến mất thính giác vĩnh viễn
Co giật, sốt
Đặc biệt đối với những bệnh nhân có hệ miễn dịch yếu (như trẻ nhỏ, người đang nhiễm HIV, mắc bệnh bạch cầu, thiếu vitamin,...) càng cần được phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời vì họ rất dễ mắc phải những biến chứng nguy hiểm và nguy cơ dẫn đến tử vong là khá cao.

*Bệnh sởi nên được chữa trị ra sao?*
Tuy bệnh sởi có thể tự hết sau 7 – 10 ngày mà không cần bất kì phương pháp điều trị nào đặc biệt, nhưng ba mẹ vẫn cần chú ý những điều sau đây khi chăm sóc bệnh cho bé, để tình trạng bệnh không trở nặng hơn và ngăn chặn được khả năng lây lan ra cộng đồng:

Do bệnh sởi có khả năng làm suy giảm hệ miễn dịch rất nhanh, khiến những trẻ mắc bệnh sởi dễ dàng bị lây nhiễm thêm những căn bệnh khác, thậm chí bệnh còn phát triển nhanh hơn những trẻ bình thường. Vì vậy ba mẹ cần bảo vệ trẻ bằng cách hạn chế mọi người tiếp xúc thăm hỏi trẻ.

Nếu trẻ không xuất hiện những biến chứng đi kèm, ba mẹ nên ưu tiên chăm sóc trẻ tại nhà vì các cơ sở y tế/bệnh viện là một nguồn bệnh cực lớn. Khi chăm sóc trẻ tại nhà ba mẹ cần lưu ý những điều sau:

Cho trẻ uống thuốc hạ sốt nếu trẻ sốt cao trên 38,5 độ C.
Thường xuyên rửa mũi cho trẻ để giảm nguy cơ viêm đường hô hấp.
Cho trẻ ăn thức ăn lỏng, dễ tiêu và tránh những thức ăn có thể gây dị ứng.
Tắm rửa, vệ sinh sạch sẽ cho trẻ mỗi ngày.
Giữ môi trường xung quanh trẻ luôn thông thoáng và sạch sẽ.
Làm cách nào để phòng ngừa bệnh sởi cho trẻ?

Hiện nay, phương pháp phòng ngừa bệnh sởi hiệu quả nhất cho trẻ là tiêm vắc xin phòng bệnh.

Các chuyên gia cho rằng, trẻ cần được tiêm phòng sởi mũi 1 vào tháng thứ 9, lúc này hiệu quả bảo vệ đạt được 85%. Mũi tiêm thứ 2 vào lúc bé 18 tháng tuổi sẽ giúp cải thiện hiệu quả bảo vệ lên thành 95%.

Thực hiện tiêm phòng không chỉ là cách hữu hiệu để bảo vệ bé yêu của bạn mà còn là hành động giúp ngăn chặn nguy cơ lây lan dịch bệnh này ra cộng đồng.


====> PHÒNG KHÁM ĐA KHOA SIM MEDICAL CENTER HỢP TÁC VỚI CÁC BÁC SĨ:
- Bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1
- Bênh viện Từ Dũ
- Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy

===>KHOA CHUYÊN SÂU:
- Sản – phụ khoa
- Nhi đồng
- Bác sĩ gia đình

==>BẠN CẦN TƯ VẤN, LIÊN HỆ CHÚNG TÔI NHÉ:
 Hotline: 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM
Website: https://simmed.vn


----------

